# Klickpedale in technischen Sektionen - ausklicken?



## 12die4 (7. September 2010)

Aloha!
Fahre erst seit einigen Monaten MTB (Schwerpunkt XC) und fast seit Beginn mit Klickies. Ein- und Ausklicken klappt in der Regel sehr gut und rechtzeitig, wenn es brenzlich wird. Am Samstag bin ich aber in einer kurzen Trailpassage vom Pfad aus lockeren Steinen abgekommen. Fieserweise versteckte sich dort unter Gras versteckt sehr tiefer Matsch, sodass das Vorderrad versank und beim Gegenlenken nicht mehr auf den Steinpfad hoch wollte sondern lieber zur Seite wegging. Hatte dann erst das Gefühl, das Rad noch abfangen zu können, aber dann hat's mich irgendwie doch gelegt und ich konnte nicht mehr rechtzeitig aus den Pedalen raus. Hab mir dann das Knie auf den Steinen aufgeschlagen. Aber glücklicherweise ist nix schlimmes passiert.

Nun meine Frage: Klickies bedeuten bei Stürzen ja schon ein erhöhtes Verletzungsrisiko, weil natürliche Schutzbewegungen blockiert werden. Abspringen oder kurz mal mit dem Fuß seitlich abstützen, ist nicht möglich. Technische Passagen bleiben aber normalerweise nie aus. Daher wollte ich gerne wissen, wie ihr es handhabt.

Klickt ihr euch in technischen Passagen vorausschauend aus oder bleibt ihr immer bis zum Ernstfall in den Pedalen?


----------



## Langenfelder (7. September 2010)

ich bleib drin macht die Übung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highfly78 (7. September 2010)

Ich bleib solang drin,bis es mir zu brenzlig wird,dann klick ich meistens einen aus,für den fall,aber bis jetzt vllt. 2mal vorgekommen und immer dann wenn ich vorher zuviel drüber denk wie ich da runter oder rauf soll


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. September 2010)

Stell dich auf ne Wiese und spring vom Rad (aus den Pedalen)
wenn du das automatisiert hast, klappt es auch auf dem Trail


----------



## SkyBlaZerS (7. September 2010)

kauf dir nomale pedalen so kann man ja kein Downhill fahren... klebst du noch mit deinem bike am baum..


----------



## Pablo P. (7. September 2010)

SkyBlaZerS schrieb:


> kauf dir nomale pedalen so kann man ja kein Downhill fahren... klebst du noch mit deinem bike am baum..



Mann... Der Fadenersteller hat doch klar gesagt, dass er hauptsächlich XC fährt! Abgesehen davon, es soll auch Menschen geben, die technisch schwierige Sachen fahren und dabei Klickies am Fuß haben. So zumindest behaupten es Brian Lopes und Lee McCormack.


----------



## medicus41 (7. September 2010)

Hi,

also ich muss gestehen das ich von Anfang an nicht mit Clickies zurecht gekommen bin. In Stressituationen bei XC-Rennen auf schwierigen Technikpassagen hats mich öfters hingehauen. 
Darum fahre ich mittlerweile Flatpedals und Fiveten Impacts an den Schuhen. So habe ich in den DH absoluten Grip, aber gleichzeitig die Sicherheit immer von den Pedalen wegzukommen. Natürlich verberge ich auch nicht den Nachteil beim Uphill in Bezug auf das Ziehen in den Clicks

gruss
medi


----------



## 12die4 (7. September 2010)

@pfädchenfinder: Also in einer Bewegung Springen und Ausklicken? Dann müsste ich ja auf beiden Seiten gleichzeitig aus den Pedalen. Bislang gehe ich immer nur auf einer Seite raus und hoffe dann einfach, dass ich auch in diese Richtung falle. ^^

Also um das klar zu stellen: Mit Trail meine ich nicht, steil bergab, sondern nur, dass es in verblocktem Terrain auf einem schmalen Trampfelpfad voran geht. Also nix DH. Ich hab auch ganz selten mal Light-DH dabei, aber dann wenig verblockt. Letzteres fahr ich aber wegen meiner Bike-Geo ungern.


----------



## mqp (7. September 2010)

Kauf dir doch diese sogenannten Einsteigerklickpedale mit einseitig Klickies. Da kannst du, wenns brenzlig wird vorher ausklicken und auf der anderen Seite weiterfahren.
Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, daß sich aufgrund des ungleichen Gewichtes der beiden Pedalseiten sogar die klicklose Seite anbietet, d.h. nach oben zeigt.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## numis (7. September 2010)

Wenn du XC rennen fährst und dies etwas ambitioniert, wirst du nicht um klickpedale herumkommen. Wie schon geschrieben "übung macht den meister" .

Von pedalen die nur auf einer seite klicks haben, würde ich abraten. wenn man am fahren ist muss man sie immer in die gewünste position drehen. Eine andere möglichkeit wären klickpadale mit einer grösseren Auflagefläche, wie die Crank Brothers Mallet oder Acid.


----------



## 12die4 (7. September 2010)

@mgp: Hybridpedale hatte ich ganz zu Anfang. Aber das ist keine Lösung. Ständig nachgucken, welche Seite oben ist. Und wenn ich dann vor technischen Passagen aus den Klickies rausgehe und herumrödele bis ich die andere Seite oben habe, bin ich bis ich auf der Bärentatzenseite bin schon durch die Passage durch (oder liege wegen der Ablenkung erst Recht auf der Nase). Und meine Erfahrung mit diesen Pedalen sagt was anderes. Jedesmal wenn man rausgeht, stehen sie anders. Also nix mit Bärentatze meist oben oder sonstwas.

@numis: Ambitioniert ist relativ. Ich versuche schon immer wieder meine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit zu verbessern, aber ich hab deswegen noch lang nicht vor, an Wettkämpfen teilzunehmen. Ist reines Hobby und Konditionstraining für mich. Fahre derzeit die Look Quartz. Die haben eigentlich auch schon eine relativ große Standfläche, aber inwiefern ist das für den Ausstieg denn überhaupt relevant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numis (7. September 2010)

man findet zur not auch etwas halt ohne eingeklickt zusein


----------



## KongoApe (7. September 2010)

nö, nix ausklicken - Bunnyhop

musste neulich einem Pferd auf der Alpe ausweichen. Leider wurde aus dem Bunnyhopp nix. Mit der Nase auf dem Gras glandet und Knie am Fels geprellt. So ist.

Hatte noch Glück, dass keine Rinderkacke am Boden war


----------



## xTr3Me (8. September 2010)

Also für technische Sachen würde ich ausklicken. Das ist mit Klickies imo zu gefährlich.


----------



## J.O (8. September 2010)

Also ich beleibe immer in den Pedalen bis man wirklich raus muss, von vorzeitig ausklicken halte ich gar nichts.

Denn durch den eigentlich kaum noch vorhandenen halt auf den Pedalen ist die Gefahr noch größer das man sich lang macht weil man vom Pedal rutscht.
Auch in den Technischsten Passagen kommt man mit etwas Übung immer rechtzeitig aus den Pedalen da sehe ich kein Problem


----------



## Ensi (8. September 2010)

ist nur ne sache der Übung. Fahre seit ein paar Wochen Mtb(mit klicks) und davor seit min. 8 Jahren mim Rennrad und Klicks. Auch auf Technisch anspruchsvollen Trails bleib ich in den Klicks. Wenn einem das ein/ausklicken in fleisch und Blut übergegangen ist, geht auch das Bein raus zum abfangen schnell und ohne nachdenken und Abspringen ebenso.

Hab's aber auch schon gesehen, dass es passiert, dass mein Bekannter nicht schnell genug aus den Klicks gekommen ist und auf nem Trail abgestiegen is  (ist mir anfänglich mim Rennrad auch passiert, an der Ampel umgefallen *hust*).


----------



## Langenfelder (8. September 2010)

SkyBlaZerS schrieb:


> kauf dir nomale pedalen so kann man ja kein Downhill fahren... klebst du noch mit deinem bike am baum..


 

für immer vereint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (8. September 2010)

medicus41 schrieb:


> ... Natürlich verberge ich auch nicht den Nachteil beim Uphill in Bezug auf das Ziehen in den Clicks ...


Das wird überbewertet, denn schließlich wurde dieses Jahr der neue Höhenmeterweltrekord auf 24 Stunden mit Sandalen auf Käfigpedalen aufgestellt.


----------



## bike010 (8. September 2010)

Hi,

fahre seit Anfang an mit Klickpedalen.

Das Ausklicken ist kein Problem, selbst bei extrem technischen Passagen. 
Ist einfach eine Gewöhnungs- und Vertrauenssache.

Bei Stürzen bin ich bisher immer rausgekommen. 

Einzig allein auf Downhillstrecken ist der Einstieg auf kurzen Stücken manchmal kniffelig. Das geht mit Flapedalen deutlich einfacher. 

Gruss



Sebastian


----------



## Trailhunterer (8. September 2010)

wieso ausklicken, ich bin froh, wenn ich in technischen Passagen eingeklickt bin


----------



## St3ffen (8. September 2010)

Ich bleibe immer eingeklickt, so hab ich mein Rad wenigstens unter Kontrolle...


----------



## Benie70 (8. September 2010)

Hallo 12die4, 

da Du offensichtlich noch nicht so erfahren bist, wirst Du in technischeren Passagen mit Klicks ehr ein unsicheres Gefühl haben. 
Wenn Du die im XC Bereich sicherlich vorteilhaften Klicks weiter fahren willst, dann stell sie Dir zumindest so leicht wie mögich ein, so dass Du mit sehr wenig Kraft wieder rauskommst. 
Ein Wendepedal wie oben schon erwähnt kann helfen, allerdings bin ich kein Freund davon, mit den rutschigen Metallcleats auf Metallpedalen zu stehen. Ist mir zu rutschig/unsicher (genau wie ausklicken auf normalen Klickpedalen). 
Also bevorzuge ich: eingeklickt bleiben. 
Wenn Du Dich dafür noch zu unsicher fühlst, dann empfehle ich erstmal eine Zeit lang auf Plattform Pedale zu gehen. Sobald sich Deine Fahrtechnik Deiner Streckenwahl angepasst hat, wirst Du Dich mit Klicks sicher fühlen und kannst ohne ausklicken durchfahren.
Weiterhin viel Spass beim biken.


----------



## Weirdo (8. September 2010)

Wenns nur einfaches Cross Country-Terrain ist, dann fahr ich auch Klickies (aufm Hardtail) - vor schwierigeren Trail-Passagen wird einfach ausgeklickt. Ein guter Tipp sind da auch Pedale wie die Time Z, auf denen man auch ausgeklickt noch eine große Standfläche hat. 
Wenn ich allerdings mit dem Allmountain-Fully kniffligere Trails und das dann teilweise in Schrittgeschwindigkeit fahre und es kommt plötzlich unerwarteterweise ein Fels, an dem ich hängenbleibe, dann würd ich wohl nicht mehr aus den Klickies rauskommen - deswegen sind am AM-Bike auch Flatpedale montiert. Ist wohl vor allem auch eine psychologische Sache, mit Klickies fühl ich mich einfach "ans Bike gesperrt" und hab Angst, nicht früh genug rauszukommen und mich zu maulen. Deshalb fühle ich mich generell auf Flats bedeutend wohler, "freier". Wenns um Sekunden geht, machen Klickies wohl durchaus Sinn. Für nen Freizeit-Biker, der neben genügend Zeit auch genug Dampf in den Beinen hat, um seine Höhenmeter auf Flats durchzudrücken, tuns auf jeden Fall Flats. Mir persönlich macht die freue Bikerei auf Flats schlicht einfach viel mehr Spaß als das Eingesperrtsein beim Biken mit Klickies.


----------



## Marc B (8. September 2010)

Ich bin bisher bei XC-Rennen mit sehr technischen Strecken auch immer mit Klickies gefahren. Einfach nicht nachdenken und eingeklickt bleiben! Alles andere bringt nur Unsicherheit und sorgt für wenig Halt auf den Klickpedalen.

Mittlerweile fahre ich aber nur noch Flatpedals, da mir der Zeitgewinn durch Klickies egal ist und ich nur "just for fun" unterwegs bin.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## bronks (8. September 2010)

Marc B schrieb:


> ... Mittlerweile fahre ich aber nur noch Flatpedals, da mir der Zeitgewinn durch Klickies egal ist und ich nur "just for fun" unterwegs bin ...


Wie hoch ist bei Dir der Zeitgewinn durch Clickies? Hast Du evtl. ein paar Zeiten und Infos zu Deinen Strecken?


----------



## Billybob (8. September 2010)

ich fahr die wellgo dh, allerdings nur damit ich auch mal mit normalen schuhen zur eisdiele fahren kann. im gelände fahr ich grundsätzlich eineklickt.
hab mich letztens noch erschrocken wie schnell ich aus den klicks raus und mich mit dem fuß am baum abgestützt hab als es brenzlig wurde.
ich hab eher das problem, das ich auf holprigen passagen nicht wieder in den cleat finde wenn ich erstaml raus bin.


----------



## Marc B (8. September 2010)

bronks schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist bei Dir der Zeitgewinn durch Clickies? Hast Du evtl. ein paar Zeiten und Infos zu Deinen Strecken?



Nö, aber ohne fühle ich mich jetzt nicht viel langsamer. 

Man sagt, der Leistungsgewinn durch Klickies beträgt bis zu 15 %. Ob das so stimmt, kann ich nicht beweisen oder widerlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (8. September 2010)

allenfalls sind damit die leistungsspitzen gemeint, dauerhaft wird es kaum unterschiede machen,weil der begrenzende faktor da nicht die zugkraft am padal darstellt, sondern der laktatspiegel.


----------



## bronks (8. September 2010)

Marc B schrieb:


> Nö, aber ohne fühle ich mich jetzt nicht viel langsamer ...


Genauso geht es mir auch und ich überlege schon seit Anfang des Jahres, ob die die Klickerei nicht komplett abschaffe.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. September 2010)

Wenn es ganz brenzlig wird klicke ich auf einer Seite aus, meine Vaude Trailhead AM haben bei den Shimano M520 Pedalen ganz vorn am Fuß noch immer jede Menge Halt ohne eingeklickt zu sein.
Ansonsten Gewohnheit, zumindest links komm ich blitzschnell raus, kippe ich nach rechts lande ich noch ab und an auf der Nase.

Am Enduro hatte ich auch mal welche dran, aber da bin ich nun komplett bei Flats, weil sonst bin ich da je nach Gelände nur noch am Ein- und Ausklicken, in schwierigem Gelände fehlt mir da die Sicherheit.


----------



## Ensi (8. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> allenfalls sind damit die leistungsspitzen gemeint, dauerhaft wird es kaum unterschiede machen,weil der begrenzende faktor da nicht die zugkraft am padal darstellt, sondern der laktatspiegel.



Das ziehen am Pedal allein ist nicht das, was dir den Leistungsgewinn bringt. Harte (z.T. Karbon-) Sohle und ein runder und ausgeglichener Tritt (nicht nur "drücken" und "ziehen", sondern dauerhaft das Pedal unter "Druck" halten) machen den Leistungsgewinn aus.

Wieviel das in gemessenen Werten ausmacht, kann ich nicht sagen, Bergauf und in der Ebene macht es aber nen großen gefühlten Unterschied


----------



## bronks (8. September 2010)

Ensi schrieb:


> ... Wieviel das in gemessenen Werten ausmacht, kann ich nicht sagen, Bergauf und in der Ebene macht es aber nen großen gefühlten Unterschied


Der Unterschied ist nur gefühlt. 

Letztens habe ich Messungen von ein paar sehr schnellen Profis gesehen und die treten alles andere als rund und ausgeglichen. Von 5 Leuten war nur ein einziger dabei der so kräftig am Pedal gezogen hat, daß er überhaupt die Schwerkraft von Pedal und Kurbelarm damit überwunden hat.


----------



## 12die4 (8. September 2010)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie sich der Klick-Effekt auf einer ganzen Runde auswirkt. Das hängt ja auch total von der Strecke ab. Aber an kurzen Anstiegen merke ich eingeklickt, dass ich deutlich besser die Geschwindigkeit halten kann, ohne dabei merklich mehr Kraft zu benötigen. Ebenso komme ich besonders steile Passagen besser hoch, da ich gleichmäßigeren Vortrieb generiere und so der Hinterreifen nicht so schnell durch dreht. Daher bin ich schon von Klickies überzeugt. Bei normaler Fahrt auf Waldautobahn oder Trampelpfaden, die nicht so anspruchsvoll sind, merke ich auch kaum noch, dass ich eingeklickt bin. Man kann also auch nicht unbedingt sagen, dass ängstlich in den Pedalen wär.

@KongoHop: Also in den Situationen wo ich mich ausklicken musste um einen Sturz zu vermeiden, hätte mir der Bunny Hop auch nicht weitergeholfen.

@J.O.: Das denke ich mir auch. Mit Klickies kann man ja schön die Körperspannung auf den Rahmen übertragen, was Stabilität bringt. Ausgeklickt ginge das nicht mehr. Man hätte also vermutlich häufiger die Tendenz zu Stürzen, könnte sich aber in diesem Fall dennoch schneller und sicherer abstützen. Ist also irgendwie eine +/-0 Rechnung, hab ich das Gefühl.

@Ensi: Gehe eigentlich auch schon automatisch aus den Klickies wenn ich an der Ampel anhalten muss oder sowas. Da denke ich auch nicht mehr drüber nach. Wenn man realisiert, dass man zu stürzen droht, verkrampft man automatisch und dann geht das eben nicht mehr so automatisch wie sonst.

@Benie70: Also solange ich mich mit meinem XC-Bike nicht auf eine DH-Strecke verirre, fühl ich mich in den Pedalen nicht unsicher. Nur in dem Moment wo ich realisiere, dass ich das Gleichgewicht verliere, schießt mir noch der Gedanke durch den Kopf, dass ich mich ausklicken muss. Das macht's aber z.T. eher schlimmer als besser, weil dann der Automatismus weg ist.

Also die meisten hier scheinen ja dafür zu sein, doch eingeklickt zu bleiben und abzuwarten, bis das Ausklicken in Notsituationen noch automatischer klappt. Ich denke dann warte ich auch einfach noch ab und versuchs weiter eingeklickt. Kleine Verletzungen bleiben bei dem Sport ja eh nicht aus. Also was soll's. 

@bronks: Das sind dann aber komische Profis. Klar dass die Drückkraft im Bein wesentlich höher als die Zugkraft ist. Und nahe Leerlauf würde auch niemand in Klickies auf die Idee kommen, an den Pedalen zu ziehen. Aber unter Volllast sollte das noch mühelos reichen um die Schwerkraft der Pedale zu überwinden. Das sind ja grad mal 200g oder sowas... ^^


----------



## bronks (8. September 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> ... @bronks: Das sind dann aber komische Profis. Klar dass die Drückkraft im Bein wesentlich höher als die Zugkraft ist. Und nahe Leerlauf würde auch niemand in Klickies auf die Idee kommen, an den Pedalen zu ziehen. Aber unter Volllast sollte das noch mühelos reichen um die Schwerkraft der Pedale zu überwinden. Das sind ja grad mal 200g oder sowas... ^^


Einmal steht hier etwas dazu: http://spt0010a.sport.uni-oldenburg.de/VEROEFF/RUNDERTRITT.HTM

Dashier gibt echt zu denken: http://www.tour-magazin.de/?p=9083 und v.a. die Schuhe und die Pedale beachten. Höhenmeterweltrekord auf 24 Stunden!!!


----------



## 12die4 (8. September 2010)

@bronks: Also ich lese daraus, dass es mathematisch leicht herzuleiten ist, dass ein hoher Wirkungsgrad erzeugt wird, wenn man auch an den Pedalen zieht und nicht nur drückt. Von den 8 Fahrern zieht nur einer, er hat sofort einen deutlich besseren Wirkungsgrad bei der Auswertung.
Worauf in dem Text, nach erstem Überfliegen, nicht eingegangen wird, ist ob im Test überhaupt durchgängig Klickpedale verwendet wurden. Es wird zwar immer wieder um Ziehen gesprochen, dass könnte aber ebenso einfach nur das Entlasten des Pedales bedeuten (Gewicht der Beine wird kompensiert).
Außerdem sind die zugrunde liegenden Studien schon 20 Jahre oder mehr alt und die Fahrer werden nicht namentlich gemessen. Ob das jetzt wirklich Profis sind, die im Alltag immer mit Klickies fahren oder nur irgendwelche Hobby-Biker, die gute Laktatwerte haben und Klickies vermutlich gar nicht gewöhnt sind, kann ich da nicht raus lesen.


----------



## apoptygma (8. September 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Also ich beleibe immer in den Pedalen bis man wirklich raus muss, von vorzeitig ausklicken halte ich gar nichts.
> 
> Denn durch den eigentlich kaum noch vorhandenen halt auf den Pedalen ist die Gefahr noch größer das man sich lang macht weil man vom Pedal rutscht.
> Auch in den Technischsten Passagen kommt man mit etwas Übung immer rechtzeitig aus den Pedalen da sehe ich kein Problem



Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, wenn man "sicherheitshalber" vorher ausklickt, man ansich noch unsicherer wird, unabhängig von der "losen" Angelegenheit, nun einseitig gar keinen wirklich Halt mehr auf dem Pedal zu haben.

Wenn ich ausklicke, steig ich auch meist ganz an der Stelle aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (8. September 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> ... nach erstem Überfliegen ... kann ich da nicht raus lesen.


Macht nichts!


----------



## Marc B (8. September 2010)

Bei meinem Nähmaschinenstil geht es auch steile Rampen ohne Klickies sehr gut hoch. Wie gesagt, seit diesem Sommer habe ich die Klickies in die Teilekiste verbannt und fühle mich so auch sicherer bei Stürzen.


----------



## jan84 (8. September 2010)

Meiner Erfahrung nach das einzig sinnvolle:
Sich entscheiden ob man Klick oder Plattform-/Flatpedal fahren will. Keine Kompromisse. Klickpedale mit beidseitigem Klickmechanismus und wenn die montiert sind wird nur ausgeklickt wenn man absteigt oder nen Fuß setzen muss. Kein Präventives Ausklicken, dabei geht IMMER Kontrolle verloren. 

Ich montiere auf beiden Bikes gelegentlich zwischen Plattform und Klick hin- und her. Plattform vor allem wenn ich mich am Limit meiner Fahrtechnik bewege. Für normales CrossCountry-Terrain (Singletrailskala bis einschl. S2) seh ich mit ein bisschen Erfahrung keinen Grund kein Klick zu fahren. 

Mir ging es so, dass sich meine Kontrolle über das Bike massiv verbessert hat seit ich vorwiegend Plattformpedale fahre. Man ist, zwangsweise, einfach mit mehr Körperspannung unterwegs. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## BikeTiefling (8. September 2010)

Schneller oder besser mit Klickpedalen muss wohl jeder für sich entscheiden. Fahre ich ohne, hebe ich bei Steilauffahrten die Füße vom Pedal.

Ausklicken in Notsituationen klappt bei mir automatisch (Time Z). Ich bin mal über den Lenker gesprungen und geradeaus weitergelaufen. Ein Mitfahrer meinte ich hätte mich eigentlich mit dem Bike zudecken müssen ;-) Ist wohl einfach Übung.

Gruß BT


----------



## Steppenwolf CR (8. September 2010)

Würde vor dem Ausklicken abraten. Hatte vorher auch immer ausgeklickt. Allerdings hat man dann nicht mehr den Halt auf den Pedalen. 
Hatte bergab eine schwierige Passage und dashalb ausgeklickt. Kam dann nicht mehr rechzeitig in den Verschluss und musste ausgeklickt einen Bunnyhop über einen plötzlich auftauchenden Baumstamm machen. Beim Landen von den "haltlosen" Pedalen gerutscht und mit dem Steiß auf die Sattelnase geknallt. Deshalb lieber geklickt fahren!


----------



## BikeTiefling (8. September 2010)

Steppenwolf CR schrieb:


> Beim Landen von den "haltlosen" Pedalen gerutscht und mit dem Steiß auf die Sattelnase geknallt. Deshalb lieber geklickt fahren!



 Kenne ich aus der Vorklickzeit, abgerutscht und Punktlandung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (8. September 2010)

Autsch. Ja, das stell ich mir schmerzhaft vor.
Hattet ihr am Anfang mit Klickies denn auch ähnliche Probleme wie ich? Sprich: Unter Normalbedingungen funktioniert das Ausklicken automatisiert aber wenn's drauf ankommt, irgendwie nicht so recht? Das würde mir zumindest Hoffnung machen, dass ich mit noch mehr Übung auch souveräner aus dem Pedal komme.


----------



## Steppenwolf CR (9. September 2010)

Das kommt alles mit der Zeit. Ich finde es mit den Crank Brothers Pedalen sehr einfach. Man klickt extrem weich und schnell ein/aus. Klickhärte ist nicht aufgrund des Systems nicht einstellbar, da: Je stärker man am Pedal zieht, desto fester hält es zu.
Aber da hat jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack. Wenn Du noch keine gefahren bist, würde ich Dir empfehlen mal welche bei einem Radhändler oder Kollegen auszuprobieren. Je höherwertiger (teuerer) sie sind, desto weicher ist der ein/ausklick (spreche aus Erfahrung). Habe momentan die "Crank Brothers Candy ti". Man kann sie zur Not auch ausgeklickt fahren.


----------



## Athabaske (9. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> allenfalls sind damit die leistungsspitzen gemeint, dauerhaft wird es kaum unterschiede machen,weil der begrenzende faktor da nicht die zugkraft am padal darstellt, sondern der laktatspiegel.


...aha - und das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun? 

Und neben der besseren (?) Kraftübertragung kommt noch der Schutz vor Abrutschen hinzu. Bei guter Körperspannung und Druck auf den Pedalen geht das auch bei Plattformpedalen gut, aber sobald man schlampt steigt die Gefahr von Verletzungen. Ich zumindest schaffe es auf "holter-die-polter"-Untergrund nicht immer die Spannung zu halten.


----------



## Haarddremel (9. September 2010)

An meinem Cross-Rennrad fahre ich die Shimano PD-M970, da ist es aufgrund der geringen Auflagefläche schon mal fast gar nicht möglich, ausgeklickt sinnvoll irgendwohin zu fahren.

Am Mountainbike ist es mit den PD-M545 leichter, jedoch nicht einfach: Wenn ich dort ausklicke, habe ich eigentlich nur dann einen sicheren Stand, wenn ich mit den Cleats genau über der Aufnahme bin. Und so mehr oder weniger sofort wieder einklicke.

Also lautet meine Antwort: Augen zu und durch. Oder Augen auf und durch. Oder das Rad tragen


----------



## bern (9. September 2010)

ohne werbung machen zu wollen (ist nur meine subjektive erfahrung): am alten radl hatte ich shimano-clips, da waren umfaller im stand an der tagesordnung, weil sich die hin und wieder einfach verklemmt haben. waren oft ungute stürze.
jetzt am neuen radl die dinger von crankbrothers mit kleinem plastikkäfig rundum, und obwohl man da nix einstellen kann komm ich raus und rein "wie butter".

ich muss gestehen, dass ich bei besonders kniffligen stellen hin und wieder doch vorher raus gehe (dürften noch nachwirkungen der shimano-erfahrungen sein).
aber dank des kleinen käfigs hab ich doch noch halbwegs einen stand.

bernhard


----------



## Jetpilot (9. September 2010)

@athabaske:
ist doch nur ne vermutung gewesen, aber die grundannahme war, das die kraftübertragung bei klickpadalen nicht besser ist (denn das könnte man ja durch besonders harte sohlen auf plattformpedaen auch erzielen), sonder sich nur durch das ziehen ergäzt, was eine höhere maximalkraft ermöglicht. Die Leistungsfähigkeit über längere zeiträume dürfte sich hingegen nicht verändern, weil diese von der maximalkraft unabhängig ist (sondern vielmehr von der leistungsfähigkeit des kreislaufsystems und der laktatabbaufähigkeit des muskels).
Ich glaube nämlich, das Klickpedale im racebereich vorwiegend deshalb eingesetzt werden weil man:
-die sohle härter konstruieren kann als bei normalen schuhen
-in sprintsituationen (im rennen oft gegeben?) vorteile hat
-nicht so schnell abrutschen kann und der fuß in einer ergonomisch günstigen position bleibt (wer kennt das nicht, das man auf diesen trekkingpedalen immer etwas zur hacke hin verrutscht?)
-...

Wenns nicht so ist würd mich mal interessieren warum, ich will ja was dazu lernen. ;-)

achja, zum topic: Ich kenne nen DH-Semiprofi, der fährt mit klicks und meint, er mache das haupstächlich deshalb, weil er dadurch immer gleich auf dem pedal steht, was erlaube, technisch sauberer zu fahren. So wie der unterwegs ist, glaub ichs mal...


----------



## Athabaske (9. September 2010)

@Testflieger:

Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass die Kraftübertragung bei Klickies besser ist (dem hat zumindest noch keiner widersprochen) dann ermüde ich doch bei Plattformpedalen früher - oder?

Das bedeutet, ich fahre früher im anaeroben Bereich. So verstehe ich es zumindest.


----------



## Jetpilot (9. September 2010)

da ist was dran


----------



## 12die4 (9. September 2010)

Ich weiß hier gibt es viele Crank Brothers Fans. Hab den Hersteller noch nicht probiert. Kenne bisher aber zwei Pedale. Shimano PD-M324 (Hybrid) und Look Quartz. Letztere werden hier im Forum von vielen als das Optimum aus Haltbarkeit/Wartungsfreiheit/Klickfunktion/Aufstandsfläche/Gewicht genannt. Darum hab ich sie auch gekauft und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Daher sehe ich keinen Grund mir jetzt irgendwelche EggBeater ans Rad zu basteln, die nebenbei meinen Geschmack überhaupt nicht treffen.

Hab die Look noch relativ fest eingestellt vom Mechanismus. Das wird dort nicht an Pedal selber eingestellt, sondern über die Unterlegscheiben des Cleats variiert. Je weiter die Cleats rausschauen, desto leichter kommt man rein/raus. Im Vergleich zu den PD-M324 auf Mittelstellung ist das Auslösen aber auch so schon weicher. Wenn ich noch mehr Unterlegscheiben drunter packe, befürchte ich, auch mal ungewollt aus dem Pedal zu rutschen.


----------



## KongoApe (9. September 2010)

Shimano PD-M324 (Hybrid) und Look Quartz schauen gut aus
die Look mit 139gr pro Pedal klingt interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (10. September 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> ...Shimano PD-M324 (Hybrid) und Look Quartz. Letztere werden hier im Forum von vielen als das Optimum aus Haltbarkeit/Wartungsfreiheit/Klickfunktion/Aufstandsfläche/Gewicht genannt...


...bei Look hat mich (ganz subjektiv) immer das legohafte Aussehen gestört. Wie haltbar sind die Kunststoffteile? Was passiert bei Steinkontakt.

Cankbrothers kenne ich nicht, bisher waren sie mir immer zu teuer. Normalerweise schraube ich lieber nach 1, 2 Jahren neue billige an die Kurbel. Dafür muss ich dann auch nicht weinen, wenn das superteure Titandingens mal auf einen Stein kracht.

Mit den Shimano PD-M324 hatte ich mit mehreren Schuhmodellen Probleme gut auszuklicken. Am Touren- und Stadrad ok, am Mountainbike hatte ich öfters den Fall nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Pedal zu kommen.

Die PD-M520 rosten nun nach gut 18 Monaten intensivem Einsatz. Das ist mir dann selbst für ein Verschleißteil zu heftig. Funktion ist noch voll gegeben aber so ein wenig ist man ja auch eitel und Rost am Rad ist indiskutabel!


----------



## Radwegverneiner (10. September 2010)

Also meine Erfahrungen mit den Klickies zeigen, das auch das Modell eine Rolle spielt. Ich habe die Eggbeater wieder gegen Shimano XT getauscht, da die Cranks konstruktionsbedingt bei Zugbelastung noch fester zupacken - d.h. reflexartiges Aussteigen, weil es vielleicht mangels Grip bergauf nicht weiter geht, gelingt nur schwerlich. Bei gut eingestellten Shimanos funktioniert das einigermaßen.


----------



## 12die4 (10. September 2010)

Die Look verkratzen halt bei Steinkontakt, aber mehr nicht. Funktion wird dadurch nie beeinträchtigt. Und die Kratzer fallen bei dem mattschwarzen Plastik auch nicht sonderlich auf - ganz im Gegenteil zu eloxiertem Metall.


----------



## Athabaske (10. September 2010)

Gut!

Und wie fitzelig ist die Einstellung mittels Unterlagsscheiben?

Das stelle ich mir etwas fummelig vor, weil man ja bei jeder "Verstellung" die Platten neu ausrichten muss.


----------



## 12die4 (10. September 2010)

Ich kann nur sagen, wie's bei mir war:
Es lagen drei Unterlegscheibendicken bei. Ganz dünn, mittel und rel. dick. Wer will, kann auch kombinieren, was aber idR nicht notwendig ist. Mittlere Unterlegscheiben genommen, drangeschraubt, ausprobiert -> passt.

Aber such im Forum einfach nochmal nach den Pedalen. Darüber gibt es schon den ein oder anderen Thread hier. Da ist so eine Kaufberatung vermutlich besser aufgehoben.


----------



## KongoApe (11. September 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Die Look verkratzen halt bei Steinkontakt, aber mehr nicht. Funktion wird dadurch nie beeinträchtigt. Und die Kratzer fallen bei dem mattschwarzen Plastik auch nicht sonderlich auf - ganz im Gegenteil zu eloxiertem Metall.



Zerkratzt ist Wurst; aber wie weit ragen die Adapterplatten vom Schuhwerk unten raus? 
Kann man mit den Adapterplatten noch ordentlich auf dem Bergrummtrampeln mit dem geschultertem Fahrrad oder rutscht man am Fels schon gelegentlich mit den montierten Platten ab?

Die Ritchey-Pedale halten schon seit 15 Jahren. Wirklich gutes Material.


----------



## 12die4 (11. September 2010)

In meiner Einstellung laufe ich fast gar nicht auf den Cleats. Die sind eine ganze Ecke tiefer in der Sohle als die normalen Shimano Cleats (51er) die ich vorher unter den Schuhen hatte. Aber wie stark sie tatsächlich rausschauen, hängt ja auch von den Schuhen ab, weil nicht alle dieselbe Sohlendicke haben. Wenn der Schuh dickere Stollen hat, muss man meistens auch dickere Unterlegscheiben verwenden um dieselbe Auslösehärte zu erreichen. Beim Laufen kommt's dann vermutlich wieder auf dasselbe hinaus. Wenn man aber eine ultraleichte Auslösung haben will, werden die Cleats mehr aus der Sohle herausstehen. Dann könnte es beim Laufen ungünstig werden. Aber wie gesagt, mit den Shimanos läuft man ja auch schon ziemlich viel auf dem Cleat-Metall.


----------



## medicus41 (11. September 2010)

Hallo,
ist erstaunlich das hier die Mehrzahl der User auf Clicks schwört. In einem anderen Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=1881 ergab die Umfrage nach der Wahl beim DH eine fast ausgewogene Meinung in Bezug auf Flats oder Clicks.

gruss
medi


----------



## Jetpilot (11. September 2010)

wundert mich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (11. September 2010)

Mich auch nicht, hier werden ja hauptsächlich Klickifahrer Posten, bei Plattformpedalen kann man ja schlecht ausklicken.


----------



## BikeTiefling (11. September 2010)

Wenn 40% der DHler Klick fahren, wundert es mich nicht das hier die Mehrzahl der User auf Clicks schwört.


----------



## 12die4 (12. September 2010)

Eben. DH würde ich persönlich nie mit Klicks fahren. Dass in der Umfrage 40% trotzdem dafür sind, ist schon eher verwunderlich. Wir reden hier von XC und da ist doch logisch, dass mehr für Klicks sind als bei DH-Einsatz...


----------



## medicus41 (12. September 2010)

Natürlich hatte der TE seinen eigenen Schwerpunkt auf XC gelegt. Allerdings geht es doch generell um die Thematik in schwierigen Passagen/Situationen ausklinken oder nicht. 
Und wenn ich mich selbst mal als Beispiel nehme kann ich sagen das ich in "normalen" Passagen absolut keine Probleme mit Clickies habe. Allerdings bei schwierigem Gelände von vorneweg meine Flats an Fully bastele

gruss
medi


----------



## 12die4 (12. September 2010)

Ja, der TE bin ich. 

Du weißt ja nicht vorher, ob die Strecke die du fahren wirst, viele, wenige oder gar keine technischen Passagen beinhaltet. Daher ist es schwer möglich vorher immer die richtigen Pedale zu montieren - mal davon abgesehen, dass das glaube ich auch nicht super schonend für die Kurbelarme ist. Es sei denn du fährst immer dieselben Strecken, die du aus dem ff kennst.

Und was hat die Anzahl der DHler mit Klickies mit dem Thema zu tun? Kann ja sein, dass diese Leute eher leichte DHs fahren und oder bei den echt anspruchsvollen Passagen auch noch ausklicken. Darüber sagt so eine Umfrage nix aus.


----------



## medicus41 (12. September 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ja, der TE bin ich.
> 
> Daher ist es schwer möglich vorher immer die richtigen Pedale zu montieren - mal davon abgesehen, dass das glaube ich auch nicht super schonend für die Kurbelarme ist.



Woraus erziehst du diese Erkenntnis?

gruss
medi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (12. September 2010)

Dass es nicht besonders gut für die Kurbelarme ist? Weil jedes Gewinde Verschleiß hat, wenn es oft angezogen und gelöst wird. Und die Pedale müssen ja auch ganz schön fest angezogen werden (glaub min. 20Nm).


----------



## Jetpilot (12. September 2010)

naja, 20nm ist bei diesem gewindemaß jetzt nicht so unglaublich fest, und ja die klick dh'le klichen manchmal aus, z.B. bei kurven wo das HR wegdriften kann/soll


----------



## Athabaske (13. September 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Dass es nicht besonders gut für die Kurbelarme ist? Weil jedes Gewinde Verschleiß hat, wenn es oft angezogen und gelöst wird. Und die Pedale müssen ja auch ganz schön fest angezogen werden (glaub min. 20Nm).


...20 Nm? Hatte ich sicherlich noch nie und noch nie Probleme damit.


----------



## Jetpilot (13. September 2010)

> 20Nm...?Hatte ich sicherlich noch nie


Doch, ganz sicher, warscheinlich sogar mehr.
20nm sind auf einen 20cm langen schlüssel eine kraft von 100N, das entspricht etwa der kraft die man braucht um 10kg hochzuheben. Das ist wirklich nicht besonders fest für ein 15er gewinde mit dieser Tiefe.


----------



## Athabaske (13. September 2010)

Ich lege Pedale nur an. Fester werden sie dann doch von selbst...


----------



## K.H. (13. September 2010)

numis schrieb:


> Eine andere möglichkeit wären klickpadale mit einer grösseren Auflagefläche, wie die Crank Brothers Mallet oder Acid.



Acid kannst zum ausgeklickt Fahren vergessen. Viel zu rutschig

Mallet ist dazu perfekt. Viel Grip!

Ciao!
KH


----------



## 12die4 (13. September 2010)

@Athabaske: Das ist aber gefährlich. Denn wenn das Gewinde nicht komplett spielfrei ist, kann es sich auch ungeachtet der Pedalierrichtung beim Fahren lösen und dann das Gewinde endgültig zerstören.

@Jetpilot: 20Nm sind zwar nominell nicht viel, aber man muss bedenken, dass die Gewinde bei den allermeisten Kurbel aus Aluminium und nicht aus Stahl geschnitten sind. Das ist deutlich weicher und dadurch auch schneller mal rundgelutscht.


----------



## numis (13. September 2010)

ich fahre im DH klicks und klicke nur aus, wenn ich einen fahrfehler mache. (rege mich immer leicht auf, wenn ich das machen muss ).

oft sind schwierige stellen nur am anfang (beim ersten mal) wirklich schwierig 
die ''Pros'' klicken auch nicht aus, daher sage ich mal; '' Nein, man klickt bei schwierigen Pasagen nicht aus.''


----------



## Jetpilot (13. September 2010)

und was ist mit dem "MX Fuß" alias "Tripot"? Den machendie Pros mit Klick ja auch...


----------



## Athabaske (14. September 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> @Athabaske: Das ist aber gefährlich. Denn wenn das Gewinde nicht komplett spielfrei ist, kann es sich auch ungeachtet der Pedalierrichtung beim Fahren lösen und dann das Gewinde endgültig zerstören...



...jaaa, manchmal frage ich mich, wie ich ohne Drehmomentschlüssel die letzten 20 Jahre überleben konnte.

Ich habe nicht geschrieben, ich würde sie locker eindrehen, sondern anlegen, damit verstehe ich leichtes anziehen. Und verschliessen habe ich schon vieles, aber noch nie ein Gewinde oder gar eine Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NeverEnough (22. September 2010)

für was fährt man überhaupt klickies im gelände?! 
auf straße ok, aber im gelände ist es doch selbstmord!


----------



## Athabaske (22. September 2010)

...ist klar - geh' wieder spielen!


----------



## NeverEnough (22. September 2010)

ist doch so! für was ist das gut?


----------



## 12die4 (22. September 2010)

Lies dir doch die vorigen Posts durch.

- bessere Kontrolle über's Rad, da Körperspannung besser auf den Rahmen übertragen werden kann.
- Mehr Antrittsstärke, wenn es mal sein muss (Wettkampf etc)
- größere Steigungen können bewältigt werden, da man gleichmäßiger Treten kann und so der Hinterreifen nicht so schnell durchrutscht.


----------



## J.O (22. September 2010)

Heute habe ich jedenfalls festgestellt das ich schnell genug aus den Klickies raus komme.

Es hat mich in einer Steilen Technischen Passage nach vorne abgeworfen nach dem das Vorderrad an einer Sandigen Steilstufe weggerutscht ist, zumindest war ich noch in der Flugphase aus den Pedalen und konnte dann meinem Bike beim Fliegen zu schauen


----------



## 12die4 (22. September 2010)

Aua. Sowas kann aber auch mal weh tun. Das arme Rad. ^^


----------



## J.O (22. September 2010)

Bis auf ein Paar Kratzer haben ich und das Bike das zum glück heile überstanden


----------



## Athabaske (23. September 2010)

NeverEnough schrieb:


> ist doch so! für was ist das gut?


...es ist immer wieder bewundernd zu sehen, dass einzelne hier die Weisheit in ihrer Absolutheit mit Löffeln gefressen haben!

Wir neigen alle unser Haupt vor Dir, Großer Meister, erleuchte uns, führe uns auf den richtigen trails!


----------



## damage0099 (23. September 2010)

NeverEnough schrieb:


> für was fährt man überhaupt klickies im gelände?!
> auf straße ok, aber im gelände ist es doch selbstmord!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (24. September 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> - bessere Kontrolle über's Rad, da Körperspannung besser auf den Rahmen übertragen werden kann.
> - Mehr Antrittsstärke, wenn es mal sein muss (Wettkampf etc)
> - größere Steigungen können bewältigt werden, da man gleichmäßiger Treten kann und so der Hinterreifen nicht so schnell durchrutscht.



Ich denke Clickies werden da meistens etwas überbewertet bzw. gehypet. Oft liest es sich so, als käme man ohne die Teile nur langsam den Berg hoch etc. Klar gibt es für XC- und Marathonfahrer signifikante Vorteile - für Singletrail-Fans, Downhiller und Enduro-Piloten ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht so eindeutig.

Zu den im Zitat aufgeführten Punkten:

- Sam Hill und Brendan Fairclough haben ohne Klickies bestimmt nicht weniger Kontrolle über ihr Bike...

- Antrittsstärke bei Wettkämpfen stimmt. Aber im DH-Sport geht es auch ohne (Sam Hill) und bei technischen Touren herrscht eh kein Wettkampf

- Ich kann auch ohne Klickies die steilsten Dinger hochfahren - steiler geht es nicht mehr. Alles eine Sache der Übung und Fahrtechnik.


----------



## 12die4 (24. September 2010)

Ich sag ja nicht, dass ohne Klickies diverse Dinge unmöglich werden. Es wird aber schwieriger.
Einen Amateur XC-Fahrer mit einem DH-Profi in Sachen Fahrradkontrolle vergleichen zu wollen, hinkt auch etwas. Ich beziehe mich hier nur auf Normalos, als Leute die nicht seit dem fünften Lebensjahr die meiste Zeit auf zwei Reifen verbracht haben.


----------



## Marc B (24. September 2010)

Meine Erfahrung nach zwei Jahren Bike-Kursen: Sehr viele Normalos haben vom Kopf her Probleme mit den Klickies sobald es in technisch sehr schwieriges Gelände geht. Dieses Problem sieht man schon bei Balance-Übungen wie dem Trackstand...Deswegen empfehle ich vielen Kunden es auch mal mit Flatpedals zu probieren.


----------



## Marc B (24. September 2010)

P.S.: Gerade bei den Normalos sind Flatpedals am Anfang sinnvoll, da sie so lernen mit Körperspannung und einer aktiven Fahrweise zu fahren. Klickies verführen zu No-Go's wie dem Standard-Hop, der das Erlernen eines richtigen Bunny Hops erschwert.


----------



## ghostlermax (24. September 2010)

ja


----------



## sdfghehrtfjh (28. September 2010)

Mittlerweile fahre ich aber nur noch Flatpedals, da mir der Zeitgewinn durch Klickies egal ist und ich nur "just for fun" unterwegs bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikingtrumpet (28. September 2010)

Ich bleibe auch grundsätzlich eingeclickt, weil mir das ein gewisses Gefühl der Sicherheit gibt.
Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich mich schon öfters geerdet hab, als ich von Plattformpedalen abgerutscht bin.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Marc B (28. September 2010)

bikingtrumpet schrieb:


> Ich bleibe auch grundsätzlich eingeclickt, weil mir das ein gewisses Gefühl der Sicherheit gibt.
> Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich mich schon öfters geerdet hab, als ich von Plattformpedalen abgerutscht bin.
> 
> Gruß
> Christoph



Bessere Pedale / Schuhe oder mehr Körperspannung


----------



## bikingtrumpet (28. September 2010)

Marc B schrieb:


> Bessere Pedale / Schuhe oder mehr Körperspannung



Klar, das war mit Turnschuhen auf den Billigpedalen, die ab Werk am Bike dran waren. Aber seit ich das erste Mal mit Clickies gefahren bin, will ich sie nicht mehr missen. Und bei mir als CC-/Tourenfahrer bieten sie halt auch unbestreitbare Vorteile bergauf.

Nichtsdestotrotz fühle ich mich damit eben gerade auch im schwierigen Gelände sicherer, und benutze sie selbst im Bikepark am Leihbike.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## MeinFinchen (30. September 2010)

Hab seit Sonntag auch Crank Brothers Mallet und fange so langsam an, mich dem technisch schwierigeren Terrain zu nähern ( Samstag bin ich dran ). Und bin mal gespannt, wie es so geht. Aber die Pedale ist tatsächlich so groß, dass ich auch nicht eingeklinkt noch gut fahren kann. An den Rändern haben sie Schrauben, die man weiter rausdrehen kann, wenn man da mehr Halt braucht.

Conny


----------



## Cannondalefan (30. September 2010)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus einem anderen Klickiethread:

Ich finde fahren mit Klickis entspannter. Ich hab auf dem Drecksrad Plattform. Wenn ich damit eine längere ruppige Strecke fahre, muß ich immer eine gewisse Spannung aufrecht erhalten, um nicht von den Pedalen gerüttelt zu werden. Auf den Klickis kann ich lockerer stehen. Plattform finde ich (für mich) nur von Vorteil, wenn ich langsame, technische Sachen machen will, oder versuche, irgend welche Spielereien zu lernen.


----------



## foenfrisur (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre mit Klickies am Enduro. Auch ein Grund ist, weil ich sonst mehr schieben müsste. Gut, es ginge auch ohne, aber der Kraftaufwand ist in einigen Fällen schon spürbar geringer, bzw. bekommt man mehr Kraft auf's Hinterrad.
Und wenn man max. 38/32 zur verfügung hat, kann einem das schonmal von Vorteil sein 

Unsicherer fühle ich mich damit nicht. Es macht eigentlich überhaupt keinen Unterschied für mich, ob mit oder ohne. Ausgeklickt fahre ich kaum, evtl. mal in Passagen, in denen man eh mal den Fuß rausstellt.
Und so habe ich schon vor einiger Zeit die Flats gegen DX Klickies getauscht...


----------

